# Paint For 3d Background



## jheru (Sep 10, 2010)

hi guys! just wanna ask what type/brand and where to buy paint that is safe to use for my 3D background for my aquarium? thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

to P-fury jheru.

I've often wondered the same thing. What type of paint is safe for the interior of your aquarium? Say I wanna paint my XP3's intake or something? I'm sure someone will chime in here in a min.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion_for_plastic/


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS
Posted Yesterday, 09:38 AM
The only one I know for sure is fish-safe is Krylon Fusion... that's what I use for painting PVC. Multiple light coats and a week or so of curing before use works well for me.

Saw this in another thread. Thought it might help.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Thats correct, you can use Krylon fusion spray paint... just give it time to dry, and soak in in a bucket if you are worried before adding it to your aquarium.

Did all the PVC (in and out of water) on my last install black for a more custom and clean look. 


















No problems after just letting it dry for a day or 2.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

THAT IS CRAZY DUDE!!! what size reef is that running???


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

sick of chiclids said:


> THAT IS CRAZY DUDE!!! what size reef is that running???


Theres a build in the Saltwater discussion found HERE and that tank develops at the end of page 1 and on. That skimmer came from the "hole in the wall" build in the same area. Thats when the shelf was clean









Its a 155 and 125 display, and another 125 or so gallons of sump... so right around 450 gals system volume.

Back to the topic: Use krylon fusion, any color you want and give it a day or 2 to dry, and then soak it in water if you put it on heavy... spray it off with the hose and you will be more than fine


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I was wondering about Krylon Fusion. That is was the exact brand that I've been looking at.


----------



## jheru (Sep 10, 2010)

anyone knows where to buy a color pigment that is safe/non toxic for fish that i can paint on my 3D background that will make it look natural?


----------

